# Ammonia rinse question



## Rag and Bone (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm finishing a batch of Pentium Pros in AP. I encountered some silver chloride. Will the standard 1 rinse with ammonia remove it? 

I normally do 1 ammonia rinse even when no silver is present. This is the first time I have seen silver chloride.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 3, 2008)

Rags,

To be 100% sure it's not copper I chloride your are seeing add some full strength HCl and see if the white sludge dissolves into a green/ brown solution. If so its not silver chloride, but copper chloride.

If it is silver chloride you can simply dissolve the gold foils with HCl-Cl and it should leave the silver chloride behind. 

Diluting the resulting auric chloride solution with a little water should remove any silver chloride that was carried over with the strong acid in the HCl-Cl. 

Finish up with by evaporating the added water and then add SMB as usual.

Steve


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 4, 2008)

May make 99.5% gold instead of 99%
even if you don't see the silver chloride


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 6, 2008)

I dissolved twice in HCl-CL and did the full wash routine. The yield looks like less than I expected but that's what I get for trying to rush the process.


----------

